# PDF Drucker druckt prn?



## sepp05 (16. November 2007)

Guten Morgen miteinander,
ich will wie schon öfters ein Word-Dokument mit dem "Adobe PDF" Drucker in eine PDF umwandeln...

Nur irgendwie ist mein Drucker verstellt und bietet mir beim speichern keine .pdf sondern eine .prn Datei an!

Weis jemand woran das liegt?
Danke im vorraus

Gruß Sebastian


----------

